# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  sust. 250

## steel113

hey guys i just got some of this from a new source i wanted to try out his gear being that the price wasn't. i personally have never seen this one before so i have no clue about what to look for as far as the labeling goes. the oil look to be the right color( slight yellow). any help you can give, as well as any personal experience with this gear(i.e. gains, likes, dislike,?) will also be welcomed. thank again bros

----------


## steel113

::bump:: anyone??? i hope this isn't some Sh*t that no-one even heard of......

----------


## D-Unit 39

Didnt you just make the same exact post here:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=339717

By the way, both of your posts violate the rules for having a lab name visible on the vials. Edit those pics in both posts; and no need to double post either... if someone's heard of it or seen it, they will comment.

----------


## steel113

yeah i did post prior but i had done it in the picture forums and didn't know how to move it to this forum. and about the lab name i think you need to take a closer look because from what i can see in the pictures you can't see the entire name, all you see is the begining of the name and then the initials on the hologram. so if you don't have any information that will help then do us all a favor and don't post on my thread.

----------


## steel113

i have edited out the pic that had the lab name on it. now maybe someone can give me some input as to if this gear is any good???

----------


## whiteowl

anyone got an up or down for Steel?

----------


## KZRSOIZE

ive never heard of it....where is the lab from...DO NOT NAME LAB

----------

